# Making small brass 'T' section rod.



## Tony Bird (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi,

I don't know if this is much of a tip. I needed some small brass 'T' section to make some deck fittings for an old model pond yacht I am playing with.  I hope the photographs explain the system used, normally I bend up and slot both ends but I am a bit short of material so I bound the one end.





Hard soldered.





Cleaned up.





Regards Tony.


----------



## goldstar31 (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you. I'd been wanting some tee section for a stop on a small magnetic table. I was thinking of MIG-ing from a bit from a steel music stand. 

Easier to silver solder it though that bit more expensive but quicker to clean up etc.

Thanks!

Norman


----------



## Tony Bird (Jul 21, 2016)

Hi,

The 'T' section made has been drilled and shaped.





Before.





Fitted.





Regards Tony.


----------



## Tony Bird (Jul 22, 2016)

Hi,

Some HMEM members might be interested in a photograph of the old pond yacht that I have been restoring which used the brass 'T' section made.

Regards Tony.


----------

